# Looking for a finisher



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I am looking for a finisher in the Rock Falls, Illinois area. One of my contractors is doing a job there and I don't want to travel that far. 9800 feet of floor space About 45,000 feet of rock.

Tim Sparks
[email protected]


----------



## MIKE FROM NH (Dec 20, 2009)

oppps


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

call the mexicans!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Supply the rock, hang, finish. All material and haul away the scrap. I have hangers that don't mind going over. It's a two day hang. I just don't want to go finish it... I really, really like my wife and want to be home every night. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Wish I lived that close, I just love to show the mexicans how its supposed to be done,,,,,


Alas, I am too far away also.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Capt,

We forgot the mudrunner monday, and we forced to used the angle head on a stick to whip our angles after we bazooka'd them. But I realize where your coming from. Do you do 2 coats with the mud-runner, or 1 and 1 by hand.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

i have sub finishers that travel..and they are very good.. what is it paying a brd


----------

